# Moved post



## schllac (Jan 1, 2010)

I had post that was being answered and later when I went o look for it it was moved, where do they move them to. The post was Au Jus. Are they taken out of circulation ?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2010)

It's in the sauces forum.  Click here.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 2, 2010)

When a thread is moved it will be noted as "*Moved: *_thread name"_ to alert the Original Poster (OP) and others who are following the thread. This notice will usually be displayed for a minimum of 3 days. If you click on the title of the thread it will automatically take you to the new location. 

Threads are moved when they pertain to a topic which is covered by a more specific forum which deals with that topic. This makes the post more visible to others who may be looking for information on that topic.


----------

